# 2019 Blackfin 242CC $119,995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

We have available this great looking 2019 Blackfin 242CC. This boat is low hours around 175. You can tell it was well taken care of by the previous owner. Lets talk about all this boat has to offer out of a 24ft boat!!
Call or text John @ 630-688-5990

Available @ $119,995


----------

